

Vybe: concert starved music fans in the middle of nowhere will get notifications - staleydavid
http://pandodaily.com/2012/08/03/feeling-the-vybe-new-music-app-pushes-song-show-and-video-updates-to-fans/

======
joshmontavon
Interesting concept on driving time to a concert as opposed to distance in
miles...

~~~
staleydavid
Thanks! It was really a pain point for us as founders, most of my life I
haven't lived in a big city but been a die hard music fan willing to drive to
shows hours away. It was always tedious having to go through and check each
nearby city that got decent shows.

